# Amazon adds more MGM TV shows and movies to Prime Instant Video



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Amazon adds more MGM TV shows and movies to Prime Instant Video*

Looking for more videos to feed that new Kindle Fire HDX? You'll be glad to hear that Amazon has just added a slew of them to Prime Instant Video through an expanded deal with MGM.

The agreement gives subscribers access to the TV series Vikings as well as a handful of better-known movies, including Fargo, Hotel Rwanda and Platoon.

Full Story Here


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, amazon is starting to give netflix a run for its money.


----------

